# Sam's bait and tackle pompano tournament.



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright guys, Chris V and the good folks at Sam's bait and tackle are putting on a pompano tournament this year. They have added a paying spot for the top whiting caught as well.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Is this in Alabama?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes ,Sam's bait and tackle is located on canal road in orange beach. The fish don't have to be caught in Alabama though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Glad to see POMP STOMP is back!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Went by and signed up today ! Good to go.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Dammit, I'll be there this week but leave on the 30th.


----------

